# Queen of The Sun viewing



## farmer adam (Sep 17, 2013)

Spikenard Farm Honeybee Sanctuary will be showing award winning Queen of The Sun as a fundraiser for our nonprofit sanctuary at the Gem Theater in Kannpolis NC on Oct 5th. Executive director Gunther Hauk will give an introduction talk and Q&A after. Please spread the buzz far and wide. Feel free to visit our site, spikenardfarm.org for more information about who we are and what we are doing for the bees. Thank you.


----------

